# What's a good camera?...



## darkblue325 (Aug 29, 2008)

So I'm looking for a new camera. A point and shoot one. What suggestions do you guys have?? I have a Canon right now and its treated me well but its time for a new one. Ive been looking at a few different Canon models. The SD880 and SD950 to be exact. Any and all suggestions welcome! :thumbup:

I know some of you guys will recommend getting an SLR instead but for now I want to buy a new point and shoot and later on when I get more familiar with slr's I will purchase one of those.


----------



## TheCritic (Sep 6, 2008)

Panasonic's Lumix line is pretty good. Stabilization and Leica lenses.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I sold my Leica D-Lux 3 a few months ago and ordered a D-Lux 4 which arrived this week (with sweet black Leica leather case).
So far I am THRILLED with it (for a P&S cam). 
The short end of the lens is 24mm equivalent at f/2.0 which allows some interesting opportunities.










Short review and some great samples:

http://www.boxedlight.com/dlux4/

FWIW I have a D80 and a few lenses - even the best P&S cam will just not replace a DSLR.


----------



## ZymurgyBMW (Sep 27, 2008)

*I don't think you can go wrong with a Canon*

I have had Canon Camera's all my life and they are all still working, so they are a good quality. I currently have a Canon Rebel & an older Canon Elph. The 2 camera models you mentioned unless there is something on the 12 mpixels you like the cheaper 8 mpixels would be fine. You might want to consider a Canon elph SD1100. It is the current Elph model and I love mine because you can put it in your pocket. It has a 8mpixel and 3x optical zoom. I hope that helps.


----------



## POof540i (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, DSLR's are not that difficult to learn with. I had only one P&S, a Canon, before upgrading (and I mean *upgrading*) to a Nikon D40. They're only about $400 bones and it will not be become obsolete within a year. Learn with a D40 bro, it's a great investment.

Have you checked out these sites buyer's guides?
http://www.dcresource.com
http://www.dpreview.com


----------



## darkblue325 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'm still shopping around.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

You might find this comparison review an interesting read. Hogan is a professional photographer who is always looking for a good, small camera that he can always have with him, unlike a relatively bulky SLR.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

If you're looking for a P&S camera and are already familiar with Canon cameras then you'll be very happy with SD880. I bought SD870 few months ago and absolutely love it. With DIGIC 4 comes even better and faster focus and a new feature that Canon calls Intelligent Contrast Correction (i-Contrast) that I think I'd find very useful. I prefer wide angle lens of SD880 and wouldn't get SD950 even if they were the same price.

If you want more serious camera with full manual controls but without getting DSLR then new G10 and Lumix LX3 should be on your list.


----------



## olcarluvr (Apr 7, 2008)

Lots of good info on this thread. My 2 cents: If you are happy with your older Canon, I'd suggest you stick with Canon. From model to model, Canon likes to keep a continuity to their camera's operation functions. No matter which Canon model you choose, there's a fast learning curve; the symbols, screen menus, most controls, software, etc. are already familiar to you. 
This may be helpful.....Canon has a little known Canon Loyalty program. If you have a broken, (even if it's your fault) older model digital Canon camera, you describe the camera model number and the breakage to a nice person on the phone. They will tell you which factory refurbished cameras you qualify for, and the price you'll have to pay. Then Canon takes your credit card info, and immediately ships the "new" camera, along with a return prepaid box for you to ship your broken camera back to Canon......It works! I had saved my old G1 that I dunked in saltwater years ago. Canon offered me a G9 for $225.00. The refurbished camera arrived 2 days later in a white box, with all the original goodies, in perfect condition-can't be told from new. Nice program. 
Call (800)828-4040 Listen to the recorded menu, and reject all the choices given. This will get you to a real person that will help you with the loyalty program. 
Note: Your camera must be broken in some way; even just partially broken is acceptable, also.
Larry


----------



## olcarluvr (Apr 7, 2008)

Lots of good info on this thread. .......

Oops! I posted this twice by mistake. Sorry!
Larry


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

F1Crazy said:


> If you want more serious camera with full manual controls but without getting DSLR then new G10 and *Lumix LX3* should be on your list.


Also note that the Leica D-Lux 4 is essentially the Panny LX3 with possibly different SW, also 3 year warranty from most dealers.

Some comparison shots of these cousin cameras here:

http://ianho.blogspot.com/2008/11/panasonic-lx3-vs-leica-d-lux-4.html


----------



## robb01 (Oct 24, 2008)

Try Sony's...you'll love them..they are good.


----------



## dinanm3atl (Sep 26, 2007)

Canon and Nikon make some GREAT cameras in the 150-300 dollar range...


----------



## stack (May 2, 2008)

canon


----------



## mbushnell (Aug 7, 2002)

I'd look for a P&S that has a optical view finder.

After looking around at the annual PhotoPro convention in NYC back in October, I came to the conclusion that only Canon makes P&S Cameras that still have optical view finder.

I have a Canon SD900 that I love. It's small enough to easliy fit into a pocket & has an optical view finder.

May because of habit (I've been taking photographs seriously since the mid 1970's), but I usually find myself ignoring the LCD screen & using the optical viewfinder about 90% of the time.

Try using an LCD viewfinder while taking a portrait formated scene outside in the sun, while wearing polarized sunglasses. You won't see anything in the LCD viewfinder...


----------

